# 98 K1500 Chevy - 4 Wheel Drive Problems



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

Front drive is clunking and slipping occasionally.

I do my own mechanical work, and intend to follow the diagnostic flowcharts in the Helm (official GM) manuals, but thought I would get input from others first who may have experienced problems with the 98 push button 4 wheel drive.

It seems that the transfer case goes into 4 wheel drive after pressing the button, but something is slipping and clunking like gears slipping every few seconds. Sometimes it will seem to lock in for a while, but then will start slipping again after a bit.

*What have you guys seen with this 4 wheel drive system? *

All of my experience has been with the older manual shift style with manual locking hubs.


----------



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

I just noticed the same thing on my truck tonight, 98 2500 diesel with push button 4x4. It feels like the front end is jerking around and there is a droning sound. Keep me posted.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

Not Sure On Chevys But There Should Be An Acuater In The Front Axle You Might Want To Pull That Cover And Make Sure That It Is Sliding Easily. That Would Make The Axle Engage And Disengage Making A Noise. Hope It Helps


----------



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

My mechanic told me today that it was because I have 3 tires LT245/75-16 and one LT235/85-16. The guy I bought it from must have put the one odd sized tire on for the safety and now my transfer case might be f#%@ed.


----------



## RP AUTO REPAIR (Dec 7, 2006)

The Front Acuator Works On Heat It Has A Heating Element That Engages It That Can Go Bad It Sounds Crazy But True Check It Out.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

i did the same thing, 2 different size tires, never got stuck ever...

until i was on the turnpike doing 50 in the snow, suddenly caught the spot where the plows started, and the bare pavement made the tires spin at different rates, it didnt trash the tc, but now it has a nice whine to it all the time. 

id check your cv joints, can you tell the clunk is from one side up front? they have a knuckle at the wheel and one of the knuckle stems will wear out just before the cv joint blows all the way and thay always make quite a rackett 

if its under the truck i guess it could be a ring gear in the differental

or..yes, broken chain or gears or bent shafts in the tc

best of luck


----------

